# Identify please



## Jana.bernard (May 27, 2020)

Maybe a type of zebra Mbuna. Trying to identify both of these fish. 3 pics, individual of both and a pic of both together.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IDK about identificataion, but first fish looks like he might have pop eye.


----------



## Jana.bernard (May 27, 2020)

Oh, I appreciate that. I will keep an eye on it. My Ph is a constant 7.4 and no ammonia. Nitrates are below 20 mg/l. So maybe it is from some type of trauma. I have only had this fish 2weeks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It is in both sides. Is he in quarantine? I might add melafix or something to the tank.


----------



## Jana.bernard (May 27, 2020)

No, he is not in quarantine. Should he be? I will get that from the store tomorrow


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

Two are Mbuna maybe the third grey one? I love them anyway. I think the two with yellow might be Afras.


----------



## Jana.bernard (May 27, 2020)

Thank you. I got the fish treated with antibiotics and the Popeye is corrected.


----------



## Jana.bernard (May 27, 2020)

I wanted to post an update. Still haven't had any luck on identification. But I did get the Popeye treated. Thank you for pointing it out! I still have a lot to learn.


----------

